# Knives in the dish area



## skewed (Mar 14, 2012)

I sure no one around here would put one of their beloved knives in the dish area but I am wondering if that is a pretty standard rule for most kitchens.

I see the dish area as a place of chaos. All too easy for a knife to be over looked and have an accident happen.

Knives in the bleach bucket is another one where I have seen several fairly bad accidents occur.

Thoughts?

Cheers,
rj


----------



## ecchef (Mar 14, 2012)

Only waitstaff would be that stupid.


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 14, 2012)

Not more than once! I will write up a cook for knives at the pot sink or dish table. One verbal, but that one recorded-it is in every manual I have ever written. 

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## MadMel (Mar 14, 2012)

Never.. It's one of the cardinal sins of working in a kitchen.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 14, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Only waitstaff would be that stupid.



Never underestimate people's stupidity. Always assume that everyone else is an idiot, then you will be happy if they prove you wrong-yet have your bases covered when you are right.
Never underestimate people's laziness either.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 14, 2012)

In general yes. That said I will run the house Dexters with the white handles through the dish washer. But, I put them in and I take them out.

-AJ


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 14, 2012)

So many house knives are rented with plastic handles today that there is no problem sending those through a dish machine. If some one dropped a kitchen knife in the silver soak bucket that would be a problem. I've never seen an incident from a sanitizer bucket.
I did however have one cook many years ago that got pretty giddy after I taught him to sharpen his knife. He took to wiping the blade across his a** cheek. I warned him several times that if he kept that up one day he was going to slice through his checks. Sure enough he did it one time to many and laid is cheek wide open. That was a big kitchen and I think the entire place came to halt with every one from the Butcher to the Banquet kitchen ROTFLTAO.
Never saw him again....:spankarse: :rofl2:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes and no. The cheap ones in the kitchen I work at go in by themselves, and the personal ones(often cheaper than the "cheap ones") get hand washed and returned. The main reason you don't put them in with the dishes is because it's dangerous! The dish pit is a fast-paced, chaotic place, and the last thing you need to find out is that a lightweight paring knife blew off the rack in the washer and is hiding in a pile somewhere, or forgotten under some bubbles.


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone puts the house Victorinox knives through the dish washer where I work, I see no problem with it because they are blunt as hell and beat up anyway. Couple of times someone put one my knives through it, thankfully it was a stainless one. No harm done, the logo faded a little just. I think everyone knows to stay away from mine by now to be honest because nearly everyone cuts themselves when they use them


----------



## skewed (Mar 14, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> In general yes. That said I will run the house Dexters with the white handles through the dish washer. But, I put them in and I take them out.
> 
> -AJ



I can understand this. Safety is closely followed. I don't have an issue with cheapie knives being ran through the machine as long as they are put in then removed as soon as they are done.

Clarification: my question was about other staff leaving dirty knives in the dish pit or table ware bucket without any warning to kitchen staff.

The incident that drove me nutz: I noticed a communal knife was missing from the board. I hunted around for it, couldn't find it but remembered it was family feeding time. I figured someone needed it and would return it. An hour later, well after everyone ate, I went hunting again and found it in the table wares bucket. I immediately printed and posted a polite note: FOR SAFETY REASONS NO KNIVES IN THE DISH AREA. PLEASE. I hope that takes care of it.

I guess what seems like common sense might not be so common for people who have never worked in a kitchen.

I have seen a few fairly nasty accidents involving knives in the dish area and or in a bleach bucket.

Slainte,
rj


----------



## skewed (Mar 14, 2012)

Duckfat-

That is classic! Just call him a55 wipe.


----------

